# is it easy to get a chef job in bali?



## brisbronco1988

hello all,

Does anyone have an idea or any knowledge on:
Expat chefing in Bali
jobs avaiable
pay/salary
visa terms
living conditions

please help i truly would appreciate it.
thanks and have a great day!


----------



## herlin

hi, so many opportunities for working as chef in bali as im living in bali now..
coz most of the places are hotel, so you wont need to worry bout finding a job as a chef on this island. the salary is pretty decent.. bout the visa as far as i know they will provide you a working visa and living here is pretty nice if you earning decent pay every month.

hope this is info helpful for you








brisbronco1988 said:


> hello all,
> 
> Does anyone have an idea or any knowledge on:
> Expat chefing in Bali
> jobs avaiable
> pay/salary
> visa terms
> living conditions
> 
> please help i truly would appreciate it.
> thanks and have a great day!


----------



## brisbronco1988

hi herlin, firstly thank you very much for the reply.
one question tho, when you say chefs are they open to all levels ( im a CDP) or is it more your head chef senior roles.
thanks aaron


----------

